# نحن لا نقبل إكرامكم للصليب الذي تقولون إن المسيح صلب عليه.  وكيف تعبدون خشبة؟



## engy_love_jesus (4 فبراير 2009)

_*




نحن لا نعبد الصليب Holy Cross ولكننا نقدس الصليب لأنه أعظم علامة لمحبة الله لنا.

أما موضوع هذه المحبة فيتلخص في سقوط الإنسان في الخطية بغواية إبليس، والله دبر خلاصه بالصليب بتجسده.  وأصبح الصليب وسيلة للغفران والتقديس.  ومتى تطهر الإنسان وتقدس أمكنه أن يتعايش مع الله القدوس في سمائه في الحياة الأخرى.

وهي حكمة الله أن يتمم خلاص العالم بالصليب كما معلمنا بولس "الحكمة المكتومة التي سبق الله فعينها قبل الدهور لمجدنا.  التي لم يعلمها أحد من عظماء هذا الدهر.  لأن لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد" (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 8،7:2). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  والصليب بهذا الخلاص يحمل أسراراً كثيرة لقوة الله، إذ به هزم الشيطان والموت والخطية والهاوية والعبودية؛ وهذا سبب محبتنا للصليب وتقديسنا له.

بل إن الصليب له أهمية كبيرة في حياتنا، وعلامته وقوته  تفارقنا ليلاً ونهاراً.  إذ نحن لا نبدأ عملاً إلا برشم الصليب ونرشم علامته على ما نأكله وما نشربه.  ونرشمه قبل ومنا وعند استيقاظنا.  ونرشمه لحلول البركة ولطرد الشياطين والأفكار الشريرة وإخماد الشهوات والميول الشريرة والإنفعالات الخاطئة، ولإبطال مفعول السموم والميكروبات التي لا نعرف مصدرها، ونشربه في مواجهة المخاطر والأماكن الموحِشة.  والصليب في عمومه منهج لحياتنا في إحتمال الآلام والمضايقات والإضطهادات.  ويعتبر مصدراً للتعزية وبلسماً لنا في كل هذه.  وبقدر ما نتأمل في الصليب بقدر ما تنكشف أعماق محبة الله لنا وتزداد محبتنا له.  لذلك نحن نمجد الصليب ونتمسك به وندقه على أيدينا ونلبسه على صدورنا ونضعه على قبورنا وهو علم كنائسنا.  وكل البركات والنعم الموجودة في الصليب ينالها المؤمن بالإختبار والممارسة بإيمان.  ومن يدركها لا يسعه إلا أن يقول مع معلمنا بولس "وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به قد صُلِبَ العالم لي وأنا للعالم" (1كو24،23:1).

وتقديسنا نحن للصليب يشبهه تقديس أفراد مجتمعنا للكعبة المشرفة، إذ يرون فيها عملاً إلهياً وبركة مقدسة.  لذلك يطوفون حولها ليأخذوا بركتها وينالوا رضوان الله.  وهم يفتخرون بالكعبة كشيء مقدس ولربما يتزين البعض منهم بأشكال ذهبية أو فضية لها كما نتزين نحن المسيحيين بأشكال الصليب.  

ويبدو أن كل أصحاب عقيدة لهم رمز حسّي يربطهم بالله، يقدسونه لأنه يرمز إلى عمل عظيم عمله الله معهم، وإن كان هذا الرمز ينال التكريم والتقديس إلا أن العبادة لا تُقدَّم له بل لله وحده.



ومن الجدير بالذكر أن جميع الناس في العالم بغض النظر عن دينهم، عندما يقوم أحد بحسدهم أو بالحقد عليهم، على الفور يبحث الشخص عن خشب ويقول: "إمسك الخشب" أو "Touch wood" أو ‘Knock on wood’..  وما هو قيمة الخشب إلا أنه مادة الصليب المقدس، وبه يسعى الشخص للخلاص من الحسد عن طريق المجئ للصليب..  وتحوَّر هذا الأمر، ويعمله الكثيرون بدون فهم...

لذلك وإن كان الصليب أصلاً من الخشب، والكعبة هي من الحجر لذلك فتعبير خاطئ أن يُقال إن هؤلاء يعبدون خشبة، وأولئك يعبدون حجراً!  ولكن التعبير السليم أن كلاً منهم يقدس ما يعتقد فيه.​*_


----------



## لوقا عادل (27 فبراير 2009)

_موصوع رائع جدا_
_مرسي _​


----------



## ponponayah (27 فبراير 2009)

موضوع حلو اوووووووووووووووى
ميرسى جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## AZEL (28 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الزميلة engy_love_jesus
سؤال صغير ما هو الفرق بين العبادة و التقديس لو تكرمتي علي ؟؟؟
تحاتي .


----------



## enass (28 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع رائع
الرب يباركك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي المووضوع الجميل
[q-bible]فأن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و اما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله  (1كو 1: 18)[/q-bible] ​*


----------



## white rose (1 مارس 2009)

يسلموا ايديك للموضوع الرائع يا انجي ..

يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## د/وفاء وليم (2 مارس 2009)

[COLOR="Magenta"[SIZE="4"]]شكرا هذا موضوع رائع جدا [/SIZE]   [/COLOR]  
*:smi106::sami73::36_3_11:*


----------



## د/وفاء وليم (2 مارس 2009)

د/وفاء وليم قال:


> [color="magenta"[size="4"]]شكرا هذا موضوع رائع جدا [/size]   [/color]
> *:smi106::sami73::36_3_11:*



لان الصليب هو عزنا وفخرنا لانه صلب عليه رب المجد


----------



## Eva Maria (2 مارس 2009)

*azel :



			سؤال صغير ما هو الفرق بين العبادة و التقديس لو تكرمتي علي ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فرق كبير هناك طبعاً 
المقصود بالتقديس هو التكريم 
فعندما نقول الارض المقدسه , لا نعني بذلك الارض المعبوده مثلاً !!! *


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 مارس 2009)

* حاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح*

*فعقولهم الضئيلة لا تستوعب الا عبادة الأصنام لأنهم يدورون حول حجر *

*شكرا يا انجي علي الموضوع الجامد ده*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 مارس 2009)

*مرسية يجماعة لمرورك نورتونى ​*


----------



## jamil (5 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز من اوحى لك باننا نعبد خسبة (الا تعتقد انك تتهنا بالالحد نحن اصياب كتاب سماويانة الانجيل )وربما لاتعرف معنى كلمة انجيل انة البشارة وللنوضيح اكثر انها كلمة اللة اوحى اليها الملاك جبرائيل عليه السلام وتجسدت بشرا روح من اللة صار انسانا ليفتدي البشر (الفداء من اللة بابنه )على الصليب الخشبة التي انت وصفتها مااروعها من خشية اصطفاها اللة لترفع جسد ابنه يسوع المسيحليموت عليها وارجو انت تعرف ايضا بان سيدنا يسوع المسيح قال احملوا صليبكم واتبعوني ومن لم يحمل صليبه فهو ليس من خرافي ان حملنا للصليب هوايمانا منا بالتضحية العض\ظيمه الكبرى التي صنعها اللة من اجلنا لكي لاننيى ولو للحظه فداء ربنا وفادينا يسوع المسيح .اما اذا كنت تعتنق الاسلام لااريد ان اذكرك بالقديم ولكن مايحصلاليوم من بدع وضلالة منها الميرات للائمة ييدع ان الحسين يغفر جميع الخطايا مثل السرقة والفتل والدمار الذي يحصل بالعراق والبلدان الاخرى باسم الدين والغديد من الحرمات التي تنتهك باسم الدبن والجوامع التي بنيت على موضع خظوات الامام علي والتي اصبحت دور استعراض للعبادة بموال لابعلم مصدرها الا اللة


----------



## man4truth (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## GogoRagheb (5 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع
وربنا ينور عقل الجميع​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (5 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع
وربنا ينور عقل الجميع​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 مارس 2009)

_*

jamil قال:



			اخي العزيز من اوحى لك باننا نعبد خسبة (الا تعتقد انك تتهنا بالالحد نحن اصياب كتاب سماويانة الانجيل )وربما لاتعرف معنى كلمة انجيل انة البشارة وللنوضيح اكثر انها كلمة اللة اوحى اليها الملاك جبرائيل عليه السلام وتجسدت بشرا روح من اللة صار انسانا ليفتدي البشر (الفداء من اللة بابنه )على الصليب الخشبة التي انت وصفتها مااروعها من خشية اصطفاها اللة لترفع جسد ابنه يسوع المسيحليموت عليها وارجو انت تعرف ايضا بان سيدنا يسوع المسيح قال احملوا صليبكم واتبعوني ومن لم يحمل صليبه فهو ليس من خرافي ان حملنا للصليب هوايمانا منا بالتضحية العض\ظيمه الكبرى التي صنعها اللة من اجلنا لكي لاننيى ولو للحظه فداء ربنا وفادينا يسوع المسيح .اما اذا كنت تعتنق الاسلام لااريد ان اذكرك بالقديم ولكن مايحصلاليوم من بدع وضلالة منها الميرات للائمة ييدع ان الحسين يغفر جميع الخطايا مثل السرقة والفتل والدمار الذي يحصل بالعراق والبلدان الاخرى باسم الدين والغديد من الحرمات التي تنتهك باسم الدبن والجوامع التي بنيت على موضع خظوات الامام علي والتي اصبحت دور استعراض للعبادة بموال لابعلم مصدرها الا اللة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقنى انا مسيحية ليه الكلام الى ملوش لازمة دة 

انا لونى اخضر افهمنى انا بضع سوال والرد عليه​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 مارس 2009)

*مرسية ياجورج ويمان لمروركم نورتونى ​*


----------



## fade57 (6 مارس 2009)

حاشا لي انافتخر الا بصليب ربي والهي يسوع المسيح


----------



## jamil (9 مارس 2009)

اكرر اسفى للاخت واضعه الموضوع فلرد للى ما يفهم معنى الصليب


----------



## jamil (9 مارس 2009)

اسف اختي العزيزه كلنا نفتخر بصليبنا ارجو المعذرهوالموضوع جدا راقى وشكرا ..... اكرر اسفى لك


----------



## enigma (10 مارس 2009)

انا مؤمن بالصليب و أفتخر به في كل وقت و كل مكان


----------



## zezza (10 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو اوى اوى يا اوجة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى 

فكرتينى بترنيمة قديمة بابا حفظهالى بتقول "" صليبى يا صليبى مصنوع من الخشب لكن  قيمتك عندى اغلى من الدهب ...""

صليبنا هو حياتنا و هويتنا لازم نفتخر بيه دايما


----------



## jamil (12 مارس 2009)

نحن نومن بالصليب ونكرموه لانها الخشبه التى حملت مخلص البشريه واكرامنا للخشبه التي حملت سيدنا يسوع المسيح هى من اثباتنا بالسيد المسيح


----------



## بسمة زكي (22 مارس 2009)

اولا اشكرك لان اسلوبك محترم - ولي سؤال
علمت منكم الله والمسيح واحد - فحين جاء المسيح الي الارض فمعني هدا ان الله هو الدي نزل الي الارض وتجسد في صورة بشر 
لمادا ياتي الله في صورة طفل وتحمله امه ويتبول ويتبرز وتنظفه امه ويجوع ويعطش وياكل ويشرب ويدخل الي دورة المياه ثم يغدر به تلميده ويخونه ثم يصلب ويقتل 
ان صلب المسيح وقتله بيد البشر يحول الله من الله القادر الي الله المقدور عليه - اي من فاعل الي مفعول به - كيف يقدر بشر مهما كان ان يصلب الله وان يقتله 
ولمادا هدا التوقيت بالدات فما بال القرون السابقة لمجئ المسيح - اوهل خطيئة ادم وهي انه اكل من الشجرة التي نهاه الله عنها تتساوي مع الغدر والصلب والقتل 
ادا كان المسيح جاء ليمحو خطيئة ادم البسيطه فينتهي بخطيئة فاحشة وهي الغدر والصلب والقتل فمعني هدا ان مهمته لمحو الحيئة فشلت بل ازدادت اخطاء 
مع العلم بان الله قادر علي المغفرة - اليست تعاليم المسيح احبوا اعداءكم - من ضربك علي خدك الايمن صعر له خدك الايسر - من جدبك من ثوبك فاخلعه له - فكيف مع الله وهو الغفور الرحيم -


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مارس 2009)

_*

بسمة زكي قال:



			اولا اشكرك لان اسلوبك محترم - ولي سؤال
علمت منكم الله والمسيح واحد - فحين جاء المسيح الي الارض فمعني هدا ان الله هو الدي نزل الي الارض وتجسد في صورة بشر 
لمادا ياتي الله في صورة طفل وتحمله امه ويتبول ويتبرز وتنظفه امه ويجوع ويعطش وياكل ويشرب ويدخل الي دورة المياه ثم يغدر به تلميده ويخونه ثم يصلب ويقتل 
ان صلب المسيح وقتله بيد البشر يحول الله من الله القادر الي الله المقدور عليه - اي من فاعل الي مفعول به - كيف يقدر بشر مهما كان ان يصلب الله وان يقتله 
ولمادا هدا التوقيت بالدات فما بال القرون السابقة لمجئ المسيح - اوهل خطيئة ادم وهي انه اكل من الشجرة التي نهاه الله عنها تتساوي مع الغدر والصلب والقتل 
ادا كان المسيح جاء ليمحو خطيئة ادم البسيطه فينتهي بخطيئة فاحشة وهي الغدر والصلب والقتل فمعني هدا ان مهمته لمحو الحيئة فشلت بل ازدادت اخطاء 
مع العلم بان الله قادر علي المغفرة - اليست تعاليم المسيح احبوا اعداءكم - من ضربك علي خدك الايمن صعر له خدك الايسر - من جدبك من ثوبك فاخلعه له - فكيف مع الله وهو الغفور الرحيم -
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


1)الله يستطيع كل شى ولااننا اولادة ومخلقون على صورتة وشبة 

لم يتامن احد علينا 

يقول الكتاب لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يومن بيه 


2) بالنسبة للى قتلوة وصلبوة واهانوه فقال المسيح لهم 

33 وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 
34 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا. 
35 وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ». 

ولو حضرتك بتقرى القران حتى او الانجيل هتعرفى ان اجرة الخطية هيا موت 

يعنى كان يحصل سفك دماء علشان تتمحى الخطية 

لان بدون سفك دماء مبيكونش فيه غفران 

اتمنى اكون اجابتك من له اذنان فليسمع​*_


----------



## الارمني (24 مارس 2009)

وإن كان الصليب أصلاً من الخشب، والكعبة هي من الحجر لذلك فتعبير خاطئ أن يُقال إن هؤلاء يعبدون خشبة، وأولئك يعبدون حجراً! ولكن التعبير السليم أن كلاً منهم يقدس ما يعتقد فيه.

على راسي اخوية انت والرب يرعاك على موضوعك القيم


----------



## christianbible5 (24 مارس 2009)

> علمت منكم الله والمسيح واحد - فحين جاء المسيح الي الارض فمعني هدا ان الله هو الدي نزل الي الارض وتجسد في صورة بشر



صح, والكتاب المقدس مليء بالنبوات عن مجيء المسيح:
التكوين الأصحاح 3 العدد 15 وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 
ميخا 5: 2 2 «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ». 
إشعياء الأصحاح 9 العدد 6 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 
وهنالك الكثير من النبوءات.



> لمادا ياتي الله في صورة طفل وتحمله امه ويتبول ويتبرز وتنظفه امه ويجوع ويعطش وياكل ويشرب ويدخل الي دورة المياه ثم يغدر به تلميده ويخونه ثم يصلب ويقتل


كما ان ادم جلب الموت فالمسيح جلب لنا الحياة
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 22 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ. 
وكون المسيح انسان واله فانه فيه كل الصفات الانسانية والالاهية
كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. 
أما خيانة تلميذه لكي تتم النبوات التالية:
المزامير الأصحاح 41 العدد 9 أَيْضاً رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي الَّذِي وَثَقْتُ بِهِ آكِلُ خُبْزِي رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ! 



> ان صلب المسيح وقتله بيد البشر يحول الله من الله القادر الي الله المقدور عليه - اي من فاعل الي مفعول به - كيف يقدر بشر مهما كان ان يصلب الله وان يقتله


مفهوم خاطيء ومرفوض, شوفي حبيبتي بسمة اللي مات على الصليب هو الطبيعة الانسانية وليس اللاهوت ومثال على ذلك, عندما يموت الشخص كلنا نعرف أنه يسلم الروح يعني تخرج الروح وبعد ذلك ينكس رأسه يسارا يمينا أو الى الامام أو الى الوراء, السيد المسيح فعل العكس اقرائي كيف يصف البشير يوحنا مو الرب يسوع:
يوحنا الأصحاح 19 العدد 30 فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. 
اذاً نكس رأسه وقال للروح, ها قد أكمل (فاخرجي لأنك غير قابلة للموت). يا سلام شوفي لما نفهم كلمة الرب كيف بتهون الأمور.



> ولمادا هدا التوقيت بالدات فما بال القرون السابقة لمجئ المسيح - اوهل خطيئة ادم وهي انه اكل من الشجرة التي نهاه الله عنها تتساوي مع الغدر والصلب والقتل


لله حكمته سبحانه من أنا لأعترض؟



> ادا كان المسيح جاء ليمحو خطيئة ادم البسيطه فينتهي بخطيئة فاحشة وهي الغدر والصلب والقتل فمعني هدا ان مهمته لمحو الحيئة فشلت بل ازدادت اخطاء


متى 21 : 33 - 42
33 «اسْمَعُوا مَثَلاً آخَرَ: كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ رَبُّ بَيْتٍ غَرَسَ كَرْماً وَأَحَاطَهُ بِسِيَاجٍ وَحَفَرَ فِيهِ مَعْصَرَةً وَبَنَى بُرْجاً وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ وَسَافَرَ. 
34 وَلَمَّا قَرُبَ وَقْتُ الأَثْمَارِ أَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ إِلَى الْكَرَّامِينَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَثْمَارَهُ. 
35 فَأَخَذَ الْكَرَّامُونَ عَبِيدَهُ وَجَلَدُوا بَعْضاً وَقَتَلُوا بَعْضاً وَرَجَمُوا بَعْضاً. 
36 ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ فَفَعَلُوا بِهِمْ كَذَلِكَ. 
37 فَأَخِيراً أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمُ ابْنَهُ قَائِلاً: يَهَابُونَ ابْنِي! 
38 وَأَمَّا الْكَرَّامُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الاِبْنَ قَالُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: هَذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ وَنَأْخُذْ مِيرَاثَهُ! 
39 فَأَخَذُوهُ وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ. 
40 فَمَتَى جَاءَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ بِأُولَئِكَ الْكَرَّامِينَ؟» 
41 قَالُوا لَهُ: «أُولَئِكَ الأَرْدِيَاءُ يُهْلِكُهُمْ هَلاَكاً رَدِيّاً وَيُسَلِّمُ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ آخَرِينَ يُعْطُونَهُ الأَثْمَارَ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا». 
42 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا؟ 
شوفي الرب يسوع أنبأ بذلك وحدث, والجدير بالذكر يهابون ابني.........فقتلوه.
*لا لم تفشل لا بل أكمل*



> مع العلم بان الله قادر علي المغفرة - اليست تعاليم المسيح احبوا اعداءكم - من ضربك علي خدك الايمن صعر له خدك الايسر - من جدبك من ثوبك فاخلعه له - فكيف مع الله وهو الغفور الرحيم -


نعم صحيح وشوفي شو عمل السيد المسيح رغم كل الآلام والعذاب!!!!!!!!!
لوقا الأصحاح 23 العدد 34 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا. 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 مارس 2009)

يدوم صليبكم يا أحبائي بالرب:smi106:
موضوع جميل ومهم جداً هو موضوع الصليب
  الرب المحب للبشر حوّل اللعنة الى بركة
سلام المصلوب قاهر الموت للجميع​


----------



## mohamed2 (30 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بما أن الرب هو الذى أرسل المسيح لكى يكفر عنا خطايانا؛ فالسؤال هو بما أن الرب هو الخالق و الأدرى بعباده فكيف يسمح لاّدم أن يخطىْ حتى يبعث المسيح الذى بلا خطيئه ليكفر عنه خطيئته؟ أين المنطقيه فى العقيده؟ لماذا يخلق ناقصا ليرسل له كاملا يكفر عن نقصه؟ و ما ذنب اّدم و أبناؤه أن من خلقهم خلقهم بخطيئه حتى يرسل من يفديهم بعد ذلك؛ كان الأولى أن نخلق من البدايه بلا خطيئه و لكن ما هو منطقى أن الله خلقنا و أرسل لنا الرسل و الأنبياء ليذكرونا بما نسينا و أن الله الذى تاب على اّدم الذى أخطأ فبالتالى يغفر لكل أولاد اّدم الذين سيخطئون و من يتبع الشيطان و ينسى الله فهو فى النار حتى يتوب ؛ و من تاب و اّمن و عمل صالحا فله جنة الخلد هذا هو الله و هذا ما يريده؛ لقد خلقنا و أعطانا كل ما نحتاجه لنعرفه و نؤمن به من رسل و كتب سماويه ونحن الذين نختار ما نريد؛ كل حسب اجتهاده و ظروفه و طبيعته و أنا أرى أن  هذا هو قمة العدل الالهى على اّدم و أبناؤه؛ لأن من له أب سارق لا يدل على أن ابنه أيضا كذلك و من هو متدين لا يدل على أن الأبناء سيصبحون مثل أبيهم؛ حتى المسيح قال ( أنا أحمل صليبى على ظهرى و كل منكم يحمل صليبه على ظهره؛ فكيف يقول ذلك و هو أرسل ليخلص الابناء من ذنب الاّباء؛ و ما ذنبى أنا أن أبى أخطأ (و لا تذر وازرة وزر اّخرى) هذا م هدانى اليه الله و ليهدنا جميعا الى سواء السبيل


----------



## christianbible5 (30 مارس 2009)

> فالسؤال هو بما أن الرب هو الخالق و الأدرى بعباده فكيف يسمح لاّدم أن يخطىْ



شوف حبيبي.

الله محبة: 

يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 16 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ. 

ولأن الله محبة خلقنا أحرار نختار الخير ام الشر.

الله سمح لآدم كون آدم له حرية الاختيار, فلو خلقه الله كمادة يحركه كما يشاء فما الحكمة من ذلك؟ واين عدل الله؟

فاعلم ان الله خلق الانسان على صورته كشبهه:

27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. 

خلقنا أحرار, واعطانا نعمة المعرفة للتمييز بين الخير والشر.



> حتى يبعث المسيح الذى بلا خطيئه ليكفر عنه خطيئته؟



خطيئة آدم جلبت الموت لذريته:

3 وَامَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا». 

لاحظ معي لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا), فالله خلق آدم خالد, خال من الخطيئة, وبدليل العبارة (لئلا تموتا).

فالله طاهر ولا يأتي بشيء نجس, فالشيطان هو المسبب الاول للخطيئة عن طريق البشر, وليس الله.

رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 3 العدد 17 وَأَمَّا الْحِكْمَةُ الَّتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ فَهِيَ أَوَّلاً طَاهِرَةٌ، ثُمَّ مُسَالِمَةٌ، مُتَرَفِّقَةٌ، مُذْعِنَةٌ، مَمْلُوَّةٌ رَحْمَةً وَأَثْمَاراً صَالِحَةً، عَدِيمَةُ الرَّيْبِ وَالرِّيَاءِ. 

وبعد سقوط آدم في الخطيئة كلمه الله قائلا:

 وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. *هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ*». تكوين 3: 15.

ونرى النبي ابراهيم يتنبأ عن صلب السيد المسيح:

التكوين الأصحاح 22 العدد 8 فَقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ: «*اللهُ يَرَى لَهُ الْخَرُوفَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ يَا ابْنِي*». فَذَهَبَا كِلاهُمَا مَعا. 

لاحظ الله يرى *له* وليس *لنا*

فالخطيئة أبعدتنا عن الله, وكنا نحن السبب.

ولما جاء ملء الزمان:

غلاطية الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، 

تم ما قيل لآدم وللحية على لسان الرب: (هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ).

تم الصلب:

15 فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرُ». 
16 فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ. فَأَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ. 
17 فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ» 

لن اتطرق لموضوع الفداء والقيامة لعدم الانحراف عن الموضوع.

وكثيرة الادلة التي تبرهن ان السيد المسيح صلب منها كتابياً ومنها تاريخياً.

المهم هو التالي:

بعد صلب السيد المسيح وقيامته انطلق الرسل بالبشارة:

 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 2 العدد 32 فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. 

اذ صلب (لأجلنا):

رومية الأصحاح 6 العدد 6 عَالِمِينَ هَذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضاً لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 

وحول اللعنة الى بركة:

غلاطية الأصحاح 3 العدد 13 اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ». 

غلاطية الأصحاح 6 العدد 14 وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ. 

فالمسيحية لا تقدس خشبة يا عزيزي, هذه كلها افتراءات ولا وجود لها اساس في المسيحية.

وما رأيك في هذه الآية:

20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، *عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، *بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 

فالسيد المسيح صالحنا مع الله بموته على الصليب, وكي لا أفهم خطأ, قدسنا بدمه على الصليب وقربنا الى الله.

آسف للإطالة وربنا يباركك.

سلام الرب يسوع معكم.


----------



## FARES26 (21 أبريل 2009)

المسلمين يقدسون الكعبه المشرفه لسبب وهو ان الله امرهم بذلك في ايات كثيره ذكرت في القران الكريم ولكن ؟ هل امر الله او المسيح عليه افضل السلام .... هل امر المسيحين بتقديس الصليب ؟؟؟؟ تقولون انه رمز ؟؟؟؟ وهل الرموز تقدس ما لم ياتي امر بها ؟؟؟؟ 

وكيف يقدس المسيحين شيء آزى المسيح عليه السلام وتسبب في المه اليس هذا تناقض ؟؟ 

اتمنى الاقي اجابه شافيه دون تخبط ودون نقل تكلموا معي بالعقل واعطوا اجابه شافيه 

شكرا لكم


----------



## maria123 (21 أبريل 2009)

fares26 قال:


> المسلمين يقدسون الكعبه المشرفه لسبب وهو ان الله امرهم بذلك في ايات كثيره ذكرت في القران الكريم ولكن ؟ هل امر الله او المسيح عليه افضل السلام .... هل امر المسيحين بتقديس الصليب ؟؟؟؟ تقولون انه رمز ؟؟؟؟ وهل الرموز تقدس ما لم ياتي امر بها ؟؟؟؟
> 
> قال يسوع : من أراد أن يتبعني فلينكر ذاتةو يحمل صليبه و يتبعني
> وهذا امر من المسيح وطبعا الصليب رمز للفداء و الخلاص
> ...



نشاللة ردي يفيدك


----------



## FARES26 (21 أبريل 2009)

تسلم كلك زوووق 

طيب في سؤال ثاني وهو : هل فعلا سيدنا المسيح قاموا بصلبه ؟؟؟؟ ولو كان هذا صحيحا فلماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه ؟؟؟ وهو الابن 

والمسلمين يقولوا انه المسيح لم يصلب فعلا وانما شبهه لهم ورفعه الله الى السماء حفاظا على 

نبيه الكريم؟؟؟؟


----------



## FARES26 (21 أبريل 2009)

لماذا لم يظهر غير كتاب واحد فقط لدى المسلمين وهو القرآن ولم يجرأ احد حتى الان على ان يقول انه ليس حقيقيا ولو كان غير حقيقي لظهر غيره كذا قرآن اخر يتضح منه التحريف وكل ملاين ملاين المسلمين يستخدمون نفس النسخه بنفس الشكل ونفس المعاني ونفس الكلمات ونفس الاعراب ونفس علامات الاعراب بدون تحريف ؟؟؟؟ ارجوكم دلوني 
وهناك بالقران ادله كثيره تدل على انه حقيقي في ايات كثيره لا يسعن المجال لاذكرها هنا ولكن لو طلبتوا ذلك فانا حاضر لكم


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 أبريل 2009)

fares26 قال:


> تسلم كلك زوووق
> 
> طيب في سؤال ثاني وهو : هل فعلا سيدنا المسيح قاموا بصلبه ؟؟؟؟ ولو كان هذا صحيحا فلماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه ؟؟؟ وهو الابن
> 
> ...



أهلاً بالاخ فارس
عزيزي صلب السيد المسيح حقيقة صارخة بشهادات آلاف الناس الذين رأوا
وشهدوا بما رأوا ومنهم يهود ورومان أي غير مسيحيين
أتريد أدلة من كتابنا المقدس؟!!فقط أطلب!
2)الجواب على سؤالك:لِمَ لم يدافع عن نفسه:
يا أخ:المسيح جاء الى العالم ليخلص العالم 
الرجاء إقرأ ما في توقيعي 
3)ما يقوله المسلمين غير صحيح(آسف على التعبير)
نحن نؤمن بما جاء في كتابنا المقدس فقط
إن أردت أن تثبت لنا أن ما جاء به الاسلام صحيح
فلتتفضل الى قسم الحوار الاسلامي وبالذات الى موضوع(أسئلة ونتحدى من يجيب)
وسنتحاور في رأي الاسلام بذلك
أهلاً بك مرة أخرة​


----------



## الياس السرياني (21 أبريل 2009)

fares26 قال:


> لماذا لم يظهر غير كتاب واحد فقط لدى المسلمين وهو القرآن ولم يجرأ احد حتى الان على ان يقول انه ليس حقيقيا ولو كان غير حقيقي لظهر غيره كذا قرآن اخر يتضح منه التحريف وكل ملاين ملاين المسلمين يستخدمون نفس النسخه بنفس الشكل ونفس المعاني ونفس الكلمات ونفس الاعراب ونفس علامات الاعراب بدون تحريف ؟؟؟؟ ارجوكم دلوني
> وهناك بالقران ادله كثيره تدل على انه حقيقي في ايات كثيره لا يسعن المجال لاذكرها هنا ولكن لو طلبتوا ذلك فانا حاضر لكم



الاخ العزيز فارس
لكل سؤال موضوع خاص به حتى لا تخطلت الامور
تريد إثبات أن القرآن كتاب من عند الله!!وأنه مُوحّد!!وأنه محفوظ!!
إذن تفضل الى قسم الحوار الاسلامي
أما هنا فمُخصص للرد على الشبهات حول الايمان المسيحي
أرجو منك أن تتفهم قوانين المنتدى فهي بالنهاية
لمصلحة الحوار الهادف وإيصال كلمة الحق
دون خلط الامور كلها مع بعضها 
وشكراً لأدبك​


----------



## FARES26 (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على ردك واهتمامك بطلبي تحياتي العطره لك وعلى سعه صدرك

وان شاء الله بروح للموضوع اللي قلتلي عليه

شكرا لك


----------



## joseph12 (26 أبريل 2009)

طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الصليب قوتنا وفخر مسحيتنا 
صليبى يا صليبى مصنوع من الخشب لكن قمتك عندى اغلى من الدهب


----------



## موحد مسلم (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ولماذا تقدسون الصليب
وهل أمركم المسيح بهذا
ارجو الافادة


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موحد مسلم قال:


> ولماذا تقدسون الصليب
> وهل أمركم المسيح بهذا
> ارجو الافادة


 
هل فهمت معنى كلمة ( تقديس ) شيء ؟؟؟
ما معنى التقديس بحسب ما تفهمه ، 
وما مدي مطابقة فهمك للفكر المسيحي في معنى التقديس ؟؟


----------



## موحد مسلم (18 أكتوبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> أهلاً بالاخ فارس​
> عزيزي صلب السيد المسيح حقيقة صارخة بشهادات آلاف الناس الذين رأوا
> وشهدوا بما رأوا ومنهم يهود ورومان أي غير مسيحيين
> أتريد أدلة من كتابنا المقدس؟!!فقط أطلب!
> ...


 
لي سؤال هنا
ما هو مصير من عاشوا قبل مجئ المسيح ؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 أكتوبر 2009)

قوة الصليب:

1_الصليب في طبيعته قوة، ليس ضعفًا وهزيمة:

أراد هيرودس- ممثل الكنيسة المختلطة بالعالم- أراد أن يسمع كلمة من يسوع، ولكن يسوع رفض
بقوة لأنه لا شركة بين الحق القرى والثعلب الماكر المخادع. سأل بيلاطس يسوع عن الحق فلم يجب لأن
الحق واضح- فهدده بيلاطس بالصليب فقال له يسوع ليس لك سلطان علي إن لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق.
تمنى الفريسيون ورؤساء الكهنة أن يجاملهم يسوع في فريسيتهم وريائهم ولكنه شبههم بالقبور
المبيضة وهي من داخل مملوءة كل نتانة.
تمنى الصيارفة لو قبل منهم رشوة ولا يطردهم ولكنه غار علي قداسة بيته وقلب موائدهم.
عندئذ تكتل عليهم العالم في صوره المختلفة وهددوه بالصلب، لكنه حمل الصليب بقوة ولم يتنازل
عن مبدأ واحد من مبادئه.

كان الصليب شهادة علي فشلهم جميعًا،
كان الصليب شهادة علي انتصار مبادئه عليهم،
كان الصليب شهادة علي ضعف العالم،
كان الصليب شهادة علي قوة المسيح.

إن أبناء يسوع ينبغي أن يكونوا أقوياء، والشاهد علي قوتهم هو الصليب، فليس الصليب مجرد لون
من التأمل الروحي الجميل ولكنه أيضًا احتمال للألم من أجل الوقوف ضد العالم، ولم يكن الصليب في حياة الرب نتيجة لأعماله ولكنه كان جزءًا من خدمته عندما قال "ينبغي لابن الإنسان أن يتألم كثيرًا... "(مت21:16)

2_الصليب في طبيعته أقوى درجات الحب وأعمقها:

حب لصالبيه، حب للخطاة... حب للمنتهي، حب للبذل بلا مقابل، الصليب هزيمة للكراهية فليس في
الصليب ذرة واحدة منها.


3_الصليب في طبيعته أقوى درجات الغلبة علي الشيطان والموت والجحيم والعالم:

سحق الشيطان... رأيت بعيني عندما يضع الكاهن أو الأسقف الصليب علي إنسان به روح نجس،
رأيته وسمعته يصرخ بشدة ويخرج خرفًا من الصليب. ما أرهبك أيها الصليب، لأن الموت سببه الخطية،
والرب يسوع دان الخطيئة بالجسد. عندما أرادت الملكة هيلانة أن تتحقق من صليب ربنا، وضعت جسد ميت
علي الصليب الأول الثاني فلم يحدث شيء، ولكن بمبرد أن لمس النعش الصليب الثالث قام في الحال. عندئذ
تحققت أنه صليب الرب.


الصليب غلبة علي الجحيم- إذ نزل الرب إليه من قبل الصليب وكرز للأرواح التي في السجن (الجحيم) ورد المسبيين(1بط18:3) الصليب غلبة علي العالم، غلب به الرب فولد في مزود لكي لا يفتخر أحد بمكان ميلاده، وهرب وعاش علي عطايا المحسنين وعمل نجارًا- فبارك العمل وأذل كبرياء الأغنياء
وفي الخدمة حمل الصليب حتى وقع تحت ثقله وبالصليب وهب لنا الطهارة "الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات "(غل24:5)

ربي يسوع أكشف عن عيني لأكتشف قوة صليبك في حياتي وأنقذ عقلي من طياشة الأعمال الهيولية
إلى تذكار أحكامك السمائية، وأعطني أن لا أشتكى من أتعاب خدمتك بل أجعل نفسي قيروانيًا آتيًا من الحقل،


رباطات الرب يسوع:

فأوثقوه ومضوا به ودفعوه إلى بيلاطس "(مت2:27)

إن رب المجد يسوع رضى أن يربط ليجلد، فوقف صامتًا أمام الجنود الرومان ليوثقوه ثم يربطوه
علي عمود ليجلدوه. ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتى... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن
هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتى.


"وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به صلب العالم لي وأنا
للعالم "(غل4:6)


إلى أن قال: "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا، لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في... الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي"(غل10:2)


"فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله"(1كو18:1)

هذا هو الصليب


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موحد مسلم قال:


> لي سؤال هنا
> ما هو مصير من عاشوا قبل مجئ المسيح ؟


 
موت المسيح الفدائي على الصليب يغطي كل البشرية منذ بدء الخليقة الى يوم مجيئه الثاني .

كل من مات على الايمان بالمخلص سواء قبل الصليب او بعده ، فله الحياة الابدية ، لا فرق في الخلاص بالايمان قبل او بعد استعلان تتميم الفداء بالصليب .

اقرأ الرسالة الى العبرانيين الاصحاح 11 

تحياتي


----------



## موحد مسلم (18 أكتوبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> موت المسيح الفدائي على الصليب يغطي كل البشرية منذ بدء الخليقة الى يوم مجيئه الثاني .
> 
> كل من مات على الايمان بالمخلص سواء قبل الصليب او بعده ، فله الحياة الابدية ، لا فرق في الخلاص بالايمان قبل او بعد استعلان تتميم الفداء بالصليب .
> 
> ...


 
غير منطقي لانه كيف يؤمن به من عاش قبل مجيئه بمعني آخر هل كانت توجد الديانه اليهوديه قبل مجئ سيدنا موسي


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موحد مسلم قال:


> غير منطقي لانه كيف يؤمن به من عاش قبل مجيئه بمعني آخر هل كانت توجد الديانه اليهوديه قبل مجئ سيدنا موسي


 
يا عزيزي 

من الذي يحدد منطق الاشياء هنا ؟؟؟
انت ام كلام الله الصادق في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

الخلاص بالمسيح لا دخل له بالديانات ، بل له علاقة بالله الحي وهو موجود قبل موسى وقبل ابراهيم .

قلت لك اقرأ الرسالة الى العبرانيين الاصحاح 11 ، اتمنى ان تقرأها قبل ان تكتب ردا .


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موحد مسلم قال:


> غير منطقي لانه كيف يؤمن به من عاش قبل مجيئه بمعني آخر هل كانت توجد الديانه اليهوديه قبل مجئ سيدنا موسي



ان كنت درست الكتاب المقدس رمزيا  و روحيا و والنبوات

كنت سوف تعلم ان المسيح موجود في عقل الاب منذ الازل

وليس بعد موسي فقط او وليد فتره معبنه ولكنه موجود من قبل

ابونا ابراهيم رائه يعقوب رائه داود رائه غير النبوات التي تتحققت فيه فدائه او مجيئه

وارجو طرح التسؤلات في قسم الاسئله والاجوبه

في مواضيع منفصله حتي تكون منفعه فيما بعد

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز مسلم موحد
الرجاء الإلتزام بصلب الموضوع و عدم القفز لسؤال في كل مشاركة و الثانية.

الموضوع يتكلم عن قبولنا للصليب و الكفارة الذي قدمها المسيح عليه، إن كان لديك أي سؤال بهذا الخصوص فتفضل بطرحه و إلا لا داعي للمشاركة و تشتيت الموضوع بأسئلة خارجية يجب أن تُدرج في مواضيع منفصلة عن هذا الموضوع.

شكراً لتعاونك


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل يا انجى

شكرا ليكى​


----------



## طريق الهدى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

والله اتعجب هل المسيح تالم على الصليب
ان قلت لا اذا لماذا كان الصلب واذا قلت ان المسيح تالم
هل من العقل ان اله يتالم 
واكيد ان المسيح مات على الصليب من قبض روحه على الصليب
ام هو قبض روحه وامات نفسه ام اله اخر قبض روحه 
ام هو لم يمت اساسا ولم يكن هناك داعى لعملية الصلب
حذفت رسالتى الماضية وسوف تحذف هذه ايضا وسوف تحجب عضويتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> والله اتعجب هل المسيح تالم على الصليب
> ان قلت لا اذا لماذا كان الصلب واذا قلت ان المسيح تالم
> هل من العقل ان اله يتالم
> واكيد ان المسيح مات على الصليب من قبض روحه على الصليب
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل طريق الهدى 

اذا كتبت رأيك باحترام وادب لن يحذف ردك .

ولكن من كلامك يبدو انك لم تحاول معرفة ماذا يقول الايمان المسيحي ، ولكنك تكلمنا عن اشاعات سمعتها .

الايمان المسيحي ان يسوع المسيح هو ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) اي انسان كامل واله كامل .

الذي مات على الصليب الجسد الانساني ، ولكن اللاهوت لا يموت ، وهذا هو السبب ان المسيح هو الذي قام من الاموات من تلقاء نفسه . 

ارى ان عدد مشاركاتك ( 1 ) وهذا معناه انك لم تعط نفسك فرصة لقراءة ما يدور في المنتدى ، اتمنى ان تقرأ قليلا قبل ان تضع مشاركاتك .

الرب معك


----------



## طريق الهدى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

New_man
تقول ناسوت كامل ولاهوت كامل
السؤال هل الناسوت تالم واللاهوت لم يتالم
وارجو الاجابة


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> new_man
> تقول ناسوت كامل ولاهوت كامل
> السؤال هل الناسوت تالم واللاهوت لم يتالم
> وارجو الاجابة



نعم عزيزي
الناسوت يتألم أما اللاهوت فلا يصيبه  أي شيء مما يُصيب الناسوت
هل لديك شك في هذا!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> new_man
> تقول ناسوت كامل ولاهوت كامل
> السؤال هل الناسوت تالم واللاهوت لم يتالم
> وارجو الاجابة




اشفاقا بحالك سوف اجيب لك سؤالك بمثال


معانا " سيخ " حديد ومعانا نار وحطينا السيخ الحديد داخل النار لمدة 10 ساعات حتى احمر وتوهج السيخ جدا جدا جدا وبعد هذا اراد الحداد ان يشكله فطرق مرات ومرات عليه

فالسؤال لك هنا هو :
هل طرق الحداد على النار فقط ام على السيخ فقط ام على الحديد المتحد بالنار ؟؟؟
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> new_man
> تقول ناسوت كامل ولاهوت كامل
> السؤال هل الناسوت تالم واللاهوت لم يتالم
> وارجو الاجابة


 
الاخ الفاضل طريق الهدي 

يبدو انك جديد بالمنتدى ولم تعط نفسك فرصة لقراءة القوانين 

سؤالك هنا سوف يغير من مسار الموضوع ، وهذا مخالف للقواعد هنا 

اطرح سؤالك في موضوع يحمل نفس الاسم او المعنى ، وسنجيبك بكل احترام وتقدير 

رجاء اذا استمرت اسئلتك في تغيير سياق الموضوع سيتم حذفها ، الموضوع هنا عن المطالبة بادلة تحريف الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## طريق الهدى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

New_man 
عنوان الموضوع كما اجده امامى
*نحن لا نقبل إكرامكم للصليب الذي تقولون إن المسيح صلب عليه. وكيف تعبدون خشبة؟* 

فالموضوع يتكلم عن الصلب 

انا لم اخرج عن الموضوع

ثالثا انا قراءت الموضوع والموضوع كله يتكلم عن الصلب

لم اخطا فى اسالتى

انت تقول 

نعم عزيزي
الناسوت يتألم أما اللاهوت فلا يصيبه أي شيء مما يُصيب الناسوت
هل لديك شك في هذا!!! 

لا اعتراض على كلامك فى شئ فلا يمكن لاله ان يتالم والا لم يكن الها
اذا الناسوت هو من تالم كلامك واضح ومباشر

اخى اسف سوف اسال سؤال اخر
ما نوعية الدم الذى خرج من سيدنا المسيح 
هل هو ناسوتى ام لاهوتى


----------



## طريق الهدى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

Molka Molkan
انت تقول


اشفاقا بحالك سوف اجيب لك سؤالك بمثال


معانا " سيخ " حديد ومعانا نار وحطينا السيخ الحديد داخل النار لمدة 10 ساعات حتى احمر وتوهج السيخ جدا جدا جدا وبعد هذا اراد الحداد ان يشكله فطرق مرات ومرات عليه

فالسؤال لك هنا هو :
هل طرق الحداد على النار فقط ام على السيخ فقط ام على الحديد المتحد بالنار ؟؟؟
​

وانصحك ان لا تستعمل هذا التشبيه لانه يضعك فى ورطة

اولا اندماج النار بالحديد يحدث به تغير فى حالة الحديد الاصلية وهنفر ض بيها الناسوت
وايضا النار كذالك تغيرت صفاتها بدخولها فى الحديد ولم تعد نار ونفرض بيها الاهوت

بمعنى ان تغيرت حالة الناسوت ودا شئ جائز 
لكن هل من الممكن تغير حالة اللاهوت
ايضا ماهية النار ماذا تكون لاهوت كامل مكون من اب وابن وروح قدس ام هى لاهوتية جزئية بالابن فقط 
وبذالك تشبيهك يعارض بان الله واحد وانه يتجزء 

ثالثا وهو الاهم ان النار غيرت صفة الحديد بان تجعله لين وتستطيع الطرق عليه كانت ذات تاثير على الحديد
هل اثرت اللاهوتية على الناسوتية فى المسيح لتجعله اله فلا يموت ولا يتالم

تشبيهك غير صالح فى هذه النقطة


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> new_man
> عنوان الموضوع كما اجده امامى
> *نحن لا نقبل إكرامكم للصليب الذي تقولون إن المسيح صلب عليه. وكيف تعبدون خشبة؟*
> 
> ...


 
أنا آسف يا عزيزي ، يبدو انني اخطأت في عنوان الموضوع 

عموما ارجو ان تلتزم بالموضوع عنوانه ومضمونه 

شكرا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> new_man
> لا اعتراض على كلامك فى شئ فلا يمكن لاله ان يتالم والا لم يكن الها
> اذا الناسوت هو من تالم كلامك واضح ومباشر
> 
> ...


 
تعال انت واجب على سؤالك بنفسك 

قلنا ان الذي مات على الصليب هو الجسد الناسوتي وليس الله ، ولكن اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت لم ينفصل بموت الناسوت ولذلك قام المسيح منتصرا على الموت من نفسه .

الان ، هل الله له جسد ودم ؟؟؟

اجابتك سوف تجيب على سؤالك بنفسك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> new_
> انت كانك تريد ان تنهى الحوار وكانك خائف ات تخوض فى ايمانك
> وتشرحه او انه يصعب على الانسان البسيط فهمه
> واظن ان الله لا يمكن ان يكون لغزا


 

عزيزي طريق الهدي

لقد اجبتك عن سؤالك ، ولكنك لا تريد ان تلتفت الى الاجابة ، ورحت تتخيل وتتوهم انني لم اجيبك ، ورسمت لنفسك صورة المنتصر الواهم .

يا عزيزي ، انت تسأل دم المسيح المسفوك على الصليب هل هو دم الناسوت ام دم اللاهوت ,

وسؤالي اليك ، ليس لاني لا اعرف الاجابة ، ولكن لان سؤالك لا معنى له .

هل الله له دم ؟؟؟

المعنى اذا مفهوم ، ان الدم هو دم الانسان يسوع المسيح ، وحيث ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فاتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت هو اتحاد بدون انفصال ولا تمييز ولا تغيير لاي من جوهر اللاهوت او الناسوت .

قلت لك وحيث ان الدم المسفوك من الناسوت الذي مات على الصليب ، وحيث ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت حتى بعد موت الجسد ، فقد قام المسيح بالجسد من تلقاء ذاته .

اذا كان الامر صعب الفهم عليك ، هذا وشأنك ، اما ان تزعم اننا لم نجيبك على سؤالك ، فهذا شيء آخر .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

طريق الهدى قال:


> اتمنى ان تؤكد اجابتك
> حتى استطيع انتقل معك لنقطة اخرى
> 
> وتعامل معى من باب اسئلة عن الصلب


 
عزيزي طريق الهدى 

واضح ان غرضك اللف والدوران ، 
اجبت على سؤالك ، فاتهمنتني بالهرب من الاجابة 
كررت الاجابة مرة اخرى ، فلا زلت تتظاهر بانه ليس هناك اجابة .

الاجابة واضحة لك ولغيرك ، هل لديك سؤال آخر ؟؟


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع عن الصليب وليس الصلب
وانت يا أخ طريق الهدى زغت عن طريق الموضوع وبدأت تسأل عن طبيعة السيد المسيح!!
والأستاذ نيومان كريم وبيجاوبك رغم إنك بدأت تلف على موضوع آخر!
لحد هون وما قلنا شي
والآن بدأنا بالدم!!هو ناسوتي ولكن صار لاهوتي!!!!!!!
يبدو أنك لا تعرف الفرق بين كلمة ناسوت وكلمة لاهوت
حتى استنتجت هكذا استنتاج!!!
لا عجب في أنك لا ترى إجابة سؤالك فتعيد وتكرره...
متابع لأرى الى أين ستوصلنا...


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي طريق الهدى

من الانصاف لنا ان تسأل انت ونحن نجيب ، ثم تناقشنا في اجاباتنا.

اما ان تضع الاجابات الافتراضية من عندياتك على السنتنا ثم تناقشها كما لوكانت هذه اجابتنا فاعتقد ان هذا ما لا يليق .

تم حذف جميع مداخلاتك التي تجاوب فيها عن الاسئلة بحوار منفرد بينك وبين نفسك ، فلسنا مسئولين عن اجاباتك انت التي تضع عن ايماننا .

امامك اجابتنا ، ناقشنا فيها ، او ضع ردك بادب واحترام مدعوما بالادلة من الكتاب المقدس او من عقيدتنا فقط لاغير .

اي مداخلة اخرى شكوى من الحذف او اجابة افتراضية تضعها انت سيتم حذفها .


----------



## اليعازر (22 مارس 2011)

*وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،​*


----------

